# Rest Assured at the ATA Show



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bart,

I keep forgetting to ask you for this, can i get your addy again. I need to order some of these to try out, neat idea.

thanks,

Lee


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*hunting season around the corner*

Bart Lawhorn
4910 State Route 545
Ashland, Ohio 44805
419-295-5988


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*pm*

sent you a pm....


----------



## trophyplum (Apr 9, 2006)

just something else for the fletching to hit, isn't it? kind of takes away from the whole "drop away" idea... maybe i just don't understand what it does...


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

THe only part that stays on you bow is the bolt, which replaces the bolt that came with your rest. It is a great tool, works very good. Sets your rest up, and is a 2 second check to make sure everything is still good.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Rest Assured*

http://www.xteam1.com/restassured.htm


----------



## trophyplum (Apr 9, 2006)

ahhhh... now it all makes sense! looks like a useful product! thanks for the info.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*??*

Are they coming with a longer square bar now or the same size as the first batch you made?
TM


----------

